# A couple from today



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 25, 2020)

I thought the colors on these were unusual.
1



 I think this is a very young Japanese beetle.
2


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 25, 2020)

Very nice, although I think the first one should be labelled NSFW.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 25, 2020)

Yeah, they are doing their part to make sure the science of entomology has future specimens


----------



## Space Face (Jul 26, 2020)

You gotta love a bit of insect porn


----------



## Donde (Jul 27, 2020)

Those are excellent! Do you know what they are?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 27, 2020)

Space Face said:


> You gotta love a bit of insect porn


Thanks. I suspect macro of yucky "bugs" causes squeamishness without the amore 


Donde said:


> Those are excellent! Do you know what they are?


Thank you much. Coming from you, that is very meaningful. I am very sorry I do not know what they are. I haven't even searched for them as I should have.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 27, 2020)

Prompted by you, this is what I came up with: Banded Longhorn Beetle


----------



## Donde (Jul 27, 2020)

Wow very good! You found it. I wish I could get such good information on stuff in Colombia. Of course there's no obligation to identify but it's fun. Helps you know if you come across something special like an endemic.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks, Donde. All I did was right click the image and clicked on " search the web for image " and then looked through the images that came up until I found a match and then clicked " visit site ".


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 28, 2020)

Nice set. The super tiny bugs @ 3 o'clock in #1 are interesting.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks! I had not even noticed those!


----------



## davholla (Jul 29, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice set. The super tiny bugs @ 3 o'clock in #1 are interesting.


I think they are Thrips.


----------

